# Included meals question



## Tracy (Mar 9, 2016)

with meals being included with our roomette, how does the dining car staff know who we are and not to charge us for the meals? Is there some voucher or something that we are supposed to present at each of the meals?

v/r


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 9, 2016)

Tracy said:


> with meals being included with our roomette, how does the dining car staff know who we are and not to charge us for the meals? Is there some voucher or something that we are supposed to present at each of the meals?
> 
> v/r


You will put your car/room #/signature on the meal ticket at each meal. Meal ticket, or whatever it's called, is a form with a list of the menu items that the server uses to check off what you are ordering.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 9, 2016)

There two different meal forms, one for Sleepers and another for Coach customers. The DV staff asks when you come in the car, where you are from, Sleeper or Coach. You will write down your car number and room number/letter (i.e. 2230 / 09). Also, the staff gets to know who is in the Sleeper. Meals are included, but not the tips, so please remember if you get good service,


----------



## caravanman (Mar 10, 2016)

All 3 meals, b'fast, lunch and dinner are included in the price of your sleeper, but the actual meals available vary according to each different train route and schedule.

If you can state which train you are taking, and your boarding and finish points, someone here will probably give you the full meal info...

Bon Appetit !

Ed.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 10, 2016)

Tracy said:


> with meals being included with our roomette, how does the dining car staff know who we are and not to charge us for the meals? Is there some voucher or something that we are supposed to present at each of the meals?
> 
> v/r


I suggest that you have your tickets with you when you enter the dining car (to confirm that you are entitled to meals). The crew generally will notice from which direction you enter and make the assumption that you are in a sleeper. You will be asked for your room and car number by a dining car attendant.


----------



## Hal (Mar 10, 2016)

Tracy said:


> with meals being included with our roomette, how does the dining car staff know who we are and not to charge us for the meals? Is there some voucher or something that we are supposed to present at each of the meals?
> 
> v/r


They have a copy of the manifest. They also consult with the sleeping car attendants about who actually boarded. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 10, 2016)

Personally, I've ridden Amtrak regularly since the 1970's and never had to present my tickets in the dining car - simply sign your sleeper car number and room number on the form provided by the dining car attendant prior to placing your order. The waiter then records your specific order on that form and serves you. When you complete your meal, no receipt, etc., is provided to sleeper car patrons unless you order non-included alcoholic beverages. Simply leave a tip if you choose and return to your sleeper or the SSL or wherever. While tipping is not required, I use the $2(Breakfast), $3(Lunch), $5(Dinner) approach since I usually will be on the train for several meals and you do get to know you dining car staff you will see at all meals.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 10, 2016)

Except if there has been a combination of two trains enroute, the Lakeshore Limited being one example. The Boston sleeper [if it ever runs again] is usually on the rear and the New York sleepers are on the front.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 10, 2016)

I see the 4th track at ALB is complete, so you may see the BOS sleeper soon!


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 10, 2016)

Never, ever had anyone ask for my sleeper ticket in the dining car.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 10, 2016)

I've never been asked for my ticket once on board and "scanned". I, however, always kept it with me on the train and when getting off the train to stretch my legs.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 10, 2016)

Tracy said:


> with meals being included with our roomette, how does the dining car staff know who we are and not to charge us for the meals? Is there some voucher or something that we are supposed to present at each of the meals?
> 
> v/r


You'd be surprised at how simple it is. Also remember dessert and non-alcoholic drinks included as is the salad. In fact, we'd walk in, they point to where we should sit and the waiter would bring the salad before even asking about drinks.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 10, 2016)

Never been asked for my ticket in the DC, only asked Sleeper or Coach when my sleeper is behind some coaches. Many do not tip in the DC, but I always do. The servers do remember and they have asked if I want something to take to the room or a coffee for the SSL, etc. Generally, not always, they appreciate your tips.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 10, 2016)

I imagine Penny suggested bringing their tickets so they could remember their room and car number, not because they'd be asked to present them. 

My ex-bf always writes his room and car number on the little reservation card the LSA gives you.

I use mobile ticketing, so I just pull it up on my phone if I forget.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Mar 10, 2016)

SarahZ said:


> I imagine Penny suggested bringing their tickets so they could remember their room and car number, not because they'd be asked to present them.


That's what I do as well. I usually remember the car and room #, but I like to be certain when I fill out the form. If I forget I can always tell the server I am in so-and-so's car, they will know who has what car (assuming I remember my room #!).


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 10, 2016)

I agree that helps!

Once I wrote my car/room number as 4911/4. Trouble was on my next train, 421 at that meal!


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 11, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> I see the 4th track at ALB is complete, so you may see the BOS sleeper soon!


Nope. It's been reported by a poster on trainorders--who had a sleeper ticket for early April--that Amtrak informed him he was being downgraded to coach between Albany and Boston. They've taken TWO other tracks out of service so as to be able to lengthen the platforms adjacent to them.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 11, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I see the 4th track at ALB is complete, so you may see the BOS sleeper soon!
> ...


Are you kidding me?!?! This project is taking so long! Then again, almost all rail projects do, but not having a sleeper for so long is a little ridiculous. I just wish Amtrak would announce some sort of deadline for when the sleeper is going to be back ALB-BOS.


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 11, 2016)

pennyk said:


> The crew generally will notice from which direction you enter and make the assumption that you are in a sleeper.





Palmetto said:


> Except if there has been a combination of two trains enroute, the Lakeshore Limited being one example.


The Empire Builder being another example. If you're in the Portland sleeper, you'll be passing through coach cars to get to the diner. So in that case, the direction from which you enter the diner won't be a clue to the dining car crew.

What I wonder is whether the dining car crew actually verifies the info, or whether they rely on the fact that most people are honest, and that a good % of the dishonest ones won't know how to successfully lie in this case. I'd guess there ARE cases of people successfully lying about being a sleeper passenger and getting a free meal that way. But it would be terribly awkward to lie about it and be caught in the act.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 11, 2016)

The LSA compares the names/room numbers of those signed against the manifest after the meal, to verify that (say) 2 meals were not taken when room 6 has only 1 passenger, or that a free meal was not used by a passenger who was not entitled to it.

I was caught by the later. I was going PDX-SAC on the CS connecting to the CZ. I wanted more train time (who woulda thunk it? :huh: ) and bought a SAC-EMY-SAC coach ticket. I cleared it with my SCA and the LSA so I could stay in my room until EMY. The LSA agreed, with the stipulation that I must pay for my breakfast. During the night, the CS lost time, so much that I had breakfast before arrival into SAC (thus I would have entitled to it anyway), but the LSA still came to my room and made me pay for breakfast!


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 12, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> I see the 4th track at ALB is complete, so you may see the BOS sleeper soon!


Beginning May 19th--maybe!


----------

